# High Tech Computer Desk



## nicksti (Oct 27, 2009)

I went to hire a contractor to build me a high tech computer desk, kind of like the Milk Desk

http://www.crunchgear.com/2007/02/13/milk-desk/

The problem is it is taking a while. Is there a place I can buy one in the US?

What I am looking for is a minimal modern computer desk with built in connectivity like power outlets and cable management. I checked IKEA but I did not see anything like this.

Or maybe someone knows a builder that can build it for me?

Edit: Oh, without the one leg. something more like this:

http://www.yankodesign.com/2009/05/20/novanta-desk-revisited/


----------

